# Wood Source



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I discovered a good source for 1x3s today, when I went to dispose of an old box springs. These boards are real nice.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a great idea and can see it is nice wood..that is a great tip!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I figure at least 20 dollars worth of wood there.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

I used a box spring last year, lots of good wood. I also use pallets, not everything is good on them, maybe 80% is useable but for things that don't require smooth surface its a bargain


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That_ is_ a good idea!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Gary- excellent source of wood. Your always thinking!-Nick


----------

